# Female Platy Question



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey i was wondering what the small white hole is at the rear end of my platy is and if it means she is getting ready to drop fry.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

either her rectum or vaginal opening. No- mine have the same and none of them are pregnant.


----------

